
Building a lamp you can talk to - jansen
https://medium.com/@senic/how-we-built-covi-f58e91dd0836
======
juliank1984
I love the light would be a good source of vitamin D during rainy days

------
twald
Hey. Tobias, one of the founders here. Happy to answer any questions!

------
adhambadr
does it come with a mobile app to build IFTTT connections easily ?

~~~
twald
Yes, you can hook it up to IFTTT and trigger IFTTT commands

------
skndr
Interesting. Is Alexa the primary provider for speech recognition?

~~~
twald
We'll ship Alexa out of the box but we're open to other speech services as
well. Here is a quick overview of the dev platform (still work in progress):
developers.senic.com

------
xiaoyizhai
Cool Product!!!

~~~
twald
Thanks :) Appreciate it

